# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  PowerPoint Mac 2011: rapid drawing multiple shapes

## goldstep

The default behavior for drawing, for example, a connector line is that once you've drawn the first line, the "tool mode" returns to the regular cursor. This is not ideal for drawing diagrams with many connectors, as it necessitates moving the mouse out of the field of play and clicking a few times before drawing the next connector.

PowerPoint for Windows has "lock drawing mode," which changes the behavior to normal editor behavior, where your selected tool stays selected.

The internet is mum as to an equivalent in Mac 2011. Anyone know how to deal with this?

Thanks!

----------


## Marc L

Guess what ?

It's an Excel forum ‼

----------

